# Invisible dog barrier?! Yes please!



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought this was REALLY interesting, and before watching these videos I never knew it was possible:blink:

I found them on youtube, the channel name is Kikopup. I just found her not too long ago, and I thought I would share this incase someone hasn't seen it. I think it's a really neat and helpful thing to teach our dogs. 
Cici has the tendancy to run off to the street when someone opens the door and she gets away between their feet, last time it happened it scared me to death because there was a car passing by! and she just went and stood infront of it! Thankfully it hasn't happened again, I make extra sure everyone is careful when going out, and since there is two doors to get out, we keep both closed now, instead of just one.

This is the introduction video.





First part training:





Second part training (using a release cue for when you want them to cross the barrier):







Has anyone taught, or tried teaching, their fluff this? Was it successful? 


Xoxo,
Cici & Nora


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

My father-in-law has a husky and completely trained her himself. He did barrier training in the front yard, she knows she's not allowed to leave the grass area. He didn't do it with the clicker or treats, just would call her back if she left and that was it. She won't leave the barrier unless anybody inside the immediate family says she can. Other dogs (which she normally would check out), people, cars don't bug her. I know that maltese's are known to be smart and relatively easy to train, so good luck! Also, she wasn't trained as a puppy, she was 3 years old!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> My father-in-law has a husky and completely trained her himself. He did barrier training in the front yard, she knows she's not allowed to leave the grass area. He didn't do it with the clicker or treats, just would call her back if she left and that was it. She won't leave the barrier unless anybody inside the immediate family says she can. Other dogs (which she normally would check out), people, cars don't bug her. I know that maltese's are known to be smart and relatively easy to train, so good luck! Also, she wasn't trained as a puppy, she was 3 years old!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


That's great! I think it's really neat, and definitely helps keeping our fluffs extra safe.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

BellaNotte said:


> That's great! I think it's really neat, and definitely helps keeping our fluffs extra safe.


I'm super excited to train Sophie and that my father in law is right down the street will help. My thing is the invisible barrier will help keep fluffs in a safe zone. But there are a lot of bigger dogs that live around and get out often and roam. (dog owners arounds here are extremely careless with they're pups) I'm afraid that other big dogs will come in our yard and cause a confrontation. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I never even THOUGHT about barrier training. I will certainly have to do this when I start training her. It would be nice to go outside, with her off a leash, and be a LITTLE less worried about her running out into the street. 
Thanks for the video!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I really love this. I love the training techniques used and the words of caution. I think the only thing that would prevent me from actually applying this to where I felt 100% comfortable is with dogs, you are working with the equivalent to a 2 yr old or younger mentality and reasoning. Maybe 99% of the time the dog could resist the desire to go chase after a squirrel or to go see a child out on the sidewalk. But just like a 2 year old, I could see where they could be so caught up in something they simply forget for a moment. I think it's definitely something I'm going to work on with my own dogs. But I don't think I'll ever let them off leash in my front yard intentionally. It would be nice for those accidental times of perhaps a leash being dropped or a door being left open.

Thanks for sharing the videos!


----------

